

I got my AdWords account unsuspended by not giving up - mkr-hn
http://www.mkronline.com/4730/i-got-my-adwords-account-unsuspended-by-not-giving-up/

======
jdq
_"It took contacting them again, insisting on a response, to get an
explanation."_

Which was...?

~~~
mkr-hn
It's the opening section.

